# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  " فتاوى مختلفة عن شرعية المتاجرة في سوق العملات"  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## عباس بن فرناس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين* *** *أحبتي في الله،،،* *كثر الحديث مؤخراً عن شرعية المتاجرة في سوق العملات باستخدام "المارجن" أو "الهامش"* *وكنت قد قرأت رداً للأستاذ الوافي في منتدى آخر، وأحببت أن أطرحه هنا مع بعض الإضافات لتعم الفائدة.*   *الفتاوى التي حللت التعامل مع ذكر الآلية، الأسباب والدلائل الشرعية*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

* فتوى "مجلس الفتوى الأعلى بالقدس الشريف"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى "سماحة مفتي المملكة الشيخ: عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " فضيلة الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*فتوى " فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور خالد بن محمد الماجد"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " الشيخ الدكتور راشد بن أحمد العليوي"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى "الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن محمد السعيدي"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

* فتوى "دار الإفتاء بالكويت"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " الشيخ الدكتور على محيي الدين القره داغي"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " مركز الفتوى بإشراف فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله الفقيه بالشبكة الإسلامية"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*سؤال عن المنهج الشرعي في التعامل مع إختلاف العلماء* *أجاب عليه فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور خالد بن محمد الماجد*  *السؤال: - نرجوا من فضيلتكم بيان المنهج الشرعي في التعامل مع خلاف العلماء -*  *الإجابة:*  *"الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:*  *هو بإجمال في ثلاثة أمور:* *1 – قبول مبدأ وقوع الخلاف بين العلماء في المسائل الاجتهادية، وأن هذا أمر قدره الله وأذن به، فهو ليس شراً ولا مذموماً،*  *ولذا فيجب المحافظة على عرض العلماء وعدم ذمهم أو تنقصهم.* *2 - لا يقبل قول إلا من شخص مؤهل للفتيا بأن يكون من أهل السنة والجماعة المعروفين بالعلم المشهود لهم به.* *3 – وجوب اختيار القول الأقرب إلى الحق دون تعصب، وطريق معرفته طريقان:* *أ – أما لطالب العلم فهو النظر في دليل كل قول والأخذ بأقواهما دليلاً.* *ب – وأما للعامي الذي لا يعرف الموازنة بين الأدلة فهو النظر في المفتين فيأخذ بقول الأفضل عنده في علمه ودينه،*  *ولا يتخير القول الذي يشتهيه" ا.هـ.*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في النقل*  *كما أرجو منكم فضلاً لا أمراً عدم التطرق في مناقشة الفتاوى في المنتدى* *ولتكن المناقشة مع من هم أهلٌ لها من علماء وشيوخ*  *اليكم طرق الإتصال بهم* *وأُذكر مرة أخرى أنها من جمع الأستاذ الوافي بارك الله فيه.*   مودتي

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*بعض الإخوة هداهم الله اتهمونا بعدم الموضوعية والتحيز لوضع الفتاوى المحللة من ناحية الإقتراض والهامش* *ولم ينتظروا الى اليوم التالي نظراً لوضع الفتاوى بعد منتصف الليل*  *والحقيقة أن الموضوع سيكون بتحديث دائم إن شاء الله وسيتم عرض جميع الآراء بدون تحيز كما تعودنا في المنتدى* *وأرجو ممن لديه أي فتوى إضافية لم تعرض مراسلتي على الخاص حتى يصبح الموضوع متكامل.*    

> *الفتاوى التي حللت التعامل مع ذكر الآلية، الأسباب والدلائل الشرعية*

  *الفتاوى التي حرمت التعامل من ناحية الإقتراض و التقابض*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

* قرار المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي " الدورة الثامنة عشر"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " أ. د. سعود بن عبدالله الفنيسان"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*فتوى " الدكتور سامي بن إبراهيم السويلم"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

*
فتوى " الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن سعود العصيمي"*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

فتوى " الهيئة الشرعية لبنك البلاد " أشكر الأخ " ناصر محمد " على مراسلتي لوضع الفتوى

----------


## سمير صيام

فتوى الازهر الشريف  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67911.html

----------


## محمد العزب

فتوى المجمع الفقهي في الدورة  الثامنة عشر للدكتور محمد على القري    *https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/10817_F-1-5.rar*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

فتوى التداول في النفط والمعادن  http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=153539

----------


## كوكبااورانوس

جزاك الله خيرا اختي الكريمه 
هذا ايضا فيديو للشيخ عبدالعزيز الفوزان

----------

